# New Holland TZ-25DA



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thinking about buying this compact for the wife. She wants to put in a veg. garden so I'll need to buy a tiller, and also going to buy a back hoe and 3pt finish mower for it. It should be really handy around the place. Anyone hear anything bad about these tractors? BTW it's 25hp, hydro drive, 4x4. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"Thinking about buying this compact for the wife. She wants to put in a veg. garden so I'll need to buy a tiller"

Okay after the tiller you lost me about the the other goodies/attachments...for who did you say. 

My only concern would be the backhoe..I heard many say not to purchase 3pt setup get the sub frame.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Believe it or not, it's the wife who asked for the backhoe! ( True ) Yes it will be sub frame attached. The only attachment I want is the 3pt finish mower. ( YA RIGHT ) LOL. Bye


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

#ell no, make the worthlees women earn her keep, buy her a hoe and threatin to burn her washing machine. And on the other side buy it quick, so the wonderful women in your life can put in a garden. Are you nut's asking such a question!


----------

